# DICE Electronics new member



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2007)

Hey everyone,
My name is Adam and I deal with the majority of technical support at DICE Electronics and will be on this forum now helping out anyone with any questions they may have on our iPod integration kits. 
Thanks for reading and Happy Holidays to everyone!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: DICE Electronics new member ([email protected])*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif For Great products and a Great Customer service http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
 We Proudly Carry the Entire Dice Electronics iPOD product line


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: DICE Electronics new member ([email protected])*

I'd like to welcome adam and Dice Electronics to the VW vortex.
Dice wil lbe taking over the OEM integration forum on VW vortex. We will be concentrating on the Car Stereo forum in order to give you better service.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: DICE Electronics new member ([email protected])*

Thanks for the welcome guys!


----------



## blackbetty03 (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: DICE Electronics new member ([email protected])*

I recently purchased the Dice Electronics i-VW-R iPod adapter for my Jetta. So far, I am pretty satisfied with it. However, I have a few questions. First, the track number displayed on the radio display doesn't correspond with the track number on the iPod. Additionally, I am unable to change playlists or albums with the disc number selections on the radio face. I'm assuming both these problems can be fixed by altering the selections on the "box." I've haven't had the opportunity to play with it thus far and was hoping you may have some input.
More importantly, do you know if the Apple iPhone work with this adapter? If so, does it work the same as it does with the iPod or is there some functionality lost (ability to change songs with the radio controls, etc.)
Thanks for your help and welcome to the forum. It's always good to have manufacturers represented.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: DICE Electronics new member (blackbetty03)*

You cannot sync the time on the latest versions of the iPod (touch nano iPhone classic) becasue once you put the interface on Dice mode it will lock the controls on the iPod. If you keep it on iPod mode the time does not sync but you have all controls from the iPod and radio. This is not a problem on earlier generations of iPods.
Make sure disc 5 is on song 1. You might have the AUX selected thus no control from the radio but for some reason if you have no aux connected you still get iPod sound.


----------



## Clutch Fool (Oct 6, 2006)

Is there a DIY for the vw ipid adapter and enfigs splitter anywhere?


----------



## jujusjetta (Jan 5, 2008)

*Re: DICE Electronics new member ([email protected])*

I just installed the i-VW-R in my wife's jetta, a 2003 with a Premium 6 Monsoon. The Changer harness was plugged in, but there is no changer, so I do not know how capable the display is.
When I start in DICE mode, Dice never shows up on her Ipod Mini, the "check" to unplug flashes a few times, then the music starts.
I am a bit bummed that I can only go to the next song from the head unit. What year does Volkswagen introduce a double-din unit that I can get the most functionality out of the i-VW-R?
Thanks


----------



## aeproberts21 (Apr 10, 2007)

*Re: DICE Electronics new member (jujusjetta)*

I am glad to see you on these forums and welcome. 
I am about to install my second VW DICE adapter for the MKV GTI. The first was was faulty (no big deal) and I just received my new one in the mail. When mine was working I really liked it and I think it is a good product. 
I was wondering if you could elaborate a little on whether I should be using "DICE MODE" or the Standard setting. I looked through the instructions and the "DICE MODE" seems to add a few features, however, some of them don't work with our cars (text display). 
I just want to avoid installing it and the having to take the dash apart later to switch the little toggles. Thanks.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: DICE Electronics new member (aeproberts21)*

Hello,
In DICE mode, DISC1 allows next/previous song with next/previous track button. When DISC2 is selected, next/previous playlist can be selected with the next/previous track button. DISC3 allows changing albums within playlists, and DISC4 allows changing chapters for audiobooks. DISC5 changes only between track01 and track02, but should remain on track01 for iPod (track02 is auxiliary mode). Also, in DICE mode, the new iPod Classic, 3rd gen Nano, iPhone, and iPod Touch are locked out.
In Simple iPod mode, DISC1 and DISC5 will be the only options available allowing you to change tracks and sources (iPod or AUX). And in Simple iPod mode, the iPod Classic, 3rd gen Nano, iPhone, and iPod Touch are NOT locked out.
Hope this helps.


----------



## tsells1 (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: DICE Electronics new member ([email protected])*

Help








I've gotten totally lost. Now for some reason I've lost control of the iPod through the head unit. Prior to that happening when changing the radio stations while using the radio the iPod music would chime in between switching stations.
I'm using iPod video, 1.2.3 firmware in conjustion with Audi RNS-E Nav.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: DICE Electronics new member (tsells1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tsells1* »_Help








I've gotten totally lost. Now for some reason I've lost control of the iPod through the head unit. Prior to that happening when changing the radio stations while using the radio the iPod music would chime in between switching stations.
I'm using iPod video, 1.2.3 firmware in conjustion with Audi RNS-E Nav.



From the radio, when the iPod is playing make sure DISC5 is set to track01, not track02. Switch back to DISC1 to try changing songs with the next/previous track buttons on the radio/steering wheel. DISC5 trac02 is AUX mode and can continue playing the iPod audio if nothing is connected to the AUX input.


----------



## danadalton (Jul 24, 2008)

*need technical assistance- thankyou! ([email protected])*

hi Adam, thanks for being here for support! so here is my problem;
i have installed the Dice Electronics i-VW-R in my 2003 VWgti and its been working good for the 6-8 months i've had it in. recently, it seems, no matter what settings i use on either my ipod (itouch) or on the radio unit itself, it plays the SAME SONGS over and over!
what i am saying is, i have 3GB worth of songs but everytime i plug in my itouch into the DICE unit it starts playing the same songs! very frustrating..the only way i've gotten around this is to skip about 50 or so tracks and hopefully i end up on something new.
(PS, and i do make sure my ipod is set to shuffle before i plug it in)
i hope this makes sense and that you have an easy fix for me


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: need technical assistance- thankyou! (danadalton)*

Hello,
What I would recommend is to go to the DICE module and set the switches to Simple iPod mode. This is done by flipping the two iPod Config switches on the right side to the DOWN position (ON). The two Car Config switches can stay UP (OFF). Reconnect the module with the car off when changing the switches. In this mode, the iPod does not have to re-sync with the DICE unit each time and should not reset it. Let me know how it goes.


----------



## danadalton (Jul 24, 2008)

*Re: need technical assistance- thankyou! ([email protected])*

thanks adam! before i tear apart my console to get to my unit i have question. if i do this (switch to Simple Mode) will i still be able to use my radio controls to advance tracks, etc?
thanks again!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: need technical assistance- thankyou! (danadalton)*


_Quote, originally posted by *danadalton* »_thanks adam! before i tear apart my console to get to my unit i have question. if i do this (switch to Simple Mode) will i still be able to use my radio controls to advance tracks, etc?
thanks again!

Hello,
Yes, the controls still remain from headunit.


----------



## marcoclive (Aug 5, 2008)

*Re: DICE Electronics new member ([email protected])*

hi, 
i have an alfa romeo 147 Year 2008 with an original blaupunkt stereo. I'd like to buy the universal PRO FM interface.
Could you tell me if there is noise? Because normally Fm sender brings noise.
Do you send it to Europe?
My car is the one below









my stereo is this one









_Modified by marcoclive at 8:56 AM 8/5/2008_
Thanks


_Modified by marcoclive at 8:56 AM 8/5/2008_


----------



## wlanfox (Sep 26, 2008)

*Re: DICE Electronics new member ([email protected])*

Hi Adam,
I I have been reading in forums here an there that one of the Dice interfaces uses SAT emulation. Interested in this since I have the Audi RNS-e and I would love to get the song ID3 tags to be displayed on the RNS-e display. 
Also read that the VW SAT emulation kind of works in the Audi RNS-e and that there was some beta firmware available. 
Could you kindly if you know let us know what limitations are if I use the VW sat emulation set up on the RNS-e? and also if there is an ETA for an Audi version...
Thanks so much for your time,


----------

